# Idle adjustment on the 2008-09 brute



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

I've done some searching and came up with nothing. I've never been able to figure out how to adjust the idle speed on my 2008 brute. I want to idle it up some to try and lessen the dying under water tendency it has when the exhaust goes under. It'll run fine under water, but only if I give it a tad bit of throttle. If I let go the bike dies. 

Thanks for the info,

Jeremy
:beerchug:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You can do it. I posted it on HL. Did you download the 08-09 manual we have in the manuals section? (we have 65 different manuals plus power commander maps)

If not go get it! in the mean time, here's the page!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

excellent! Thanks dude! I found the manuals now.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

What about the 2010 brute I had it idled up and it worked but when it gets hot it will idle down and die and if water hits the motor


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have an 09 and was wondering about the idle also. So I decided to get the hmf swamp series with the snorkle. See if that will help with the underwater issues lol


----------



## pinemtnbrute (Feb 9, 2010)

its a pita to adjust it...i also have trouble with mine still dying under water after i idled it up...makes me miss my 07 for this reason...you idle it up and it AINT dyin...


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I had it idled up and its helped but when it got hot and was in mud wide open id let off and it would die so I tried a hotter plug and it helped s little but the water I was in wasn't or my belt case any ideas?


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok well the hotter pluged helped but its back to cutting off when you bump the gas any ideas?


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

wow it sounds like we have the same problem. i have a 2009 bf 750 and it does the same thing


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruterider27 said:


> Ok well the hotter pluged helped but its back to cutting off when you bump the gas any ideas?



I would take it in...sounds to me like its an issue somewhere else...maybe like fuel pump pressure, vaccum. Crap....:thinking: Thats a hard one. I had that issue on my King Quad...did not wanna idle hardly at all. Messed with it for a few months. I ajusted the throttle cable to help but it was hard to get in gear. Then a guy told me to check my battery volts....so I did. They were barely low...and I mean barely...the bike started up just fine. I put a new battery in it and BAM...sure enough that was it. If the electronic crap didn't have the exact volts it would not work right. So, after this long story....I would check the battery....LMAO! Cause you know they rarely charge them correctly form the dealer.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:agreed: all the electronics required for the EFI needs a certain amount of juice... if the battery isn't putting out what it needs, then it wont run...


----------

